# Self cleaning oven



## Dee1 (Jul 4, 2007)

My self cleaning oven is an older model. I have no info. on it. It cleaned my oven last night. It's been shut down for 16 hr. now and the door will not unlock. Any help, anyone!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

No idea at all, but your post brought something *really* funny to mind.


My Mom & dad bought their first new home several years back. It came with some nice new Sear's Kenmore appliances. Mom had never before used anything like these *"fancy machines"....*

Mom placed a roast in the oven, threw that locking handle and went to cookin'...

A bit later when Mom tried to open the door to check on the roast, quite obviously, she couldn't get the door open...:yes: 

Mom called Sear's and got the bad news. Self cleaning oven. Sorry, there's no way to open it until it goes through the entire process.

Mom is terribly upset. Dad is furious..:furious: 

Sometime later, after checking every few minutes to see if she can get the *"dang machine"* to give her access, she gets the door open...

Mom related: Best da** roast I've ever cooked....:laughing: 



Best of luck on your self cleaning problem....


----------



## Dee1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle. At this point I need one. Still no luck, tighter than Ft. Knocks LOL. Still trying.


----------



## FlukA (Jul 19, 2007)

You should buy another one  try to watch one http://www.twenga.co.uk


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

try wait longer, may be it is still too hot inside...


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah,


I'll bet anything it'll take at least another 15 days to cool down enough....:laughing: 


Maybe try the manufacturer's "Customer NO Service" and see if there's some possibility of a manual release?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

So what was the problem? Have a handle that locks the door? Been down plenty long enough to unlock. Free standing?

Hmm, I guess she is gone. Hope she got it fixed.


----------

